# Freshly Updated: My wedding photography website



## skiboarder72 (Jan 31, 2014)

Just finished going through all the photos and updating the galleries on my wedding photography website! Also added some information about our workshops and learning opportunities. Would love some comments/thoughts! :mrgreen:

Greenville SC Wedding Photographer | J. Jones Photography

Thanks for looking!


----------



## kim_kennedy (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi.. was just going through your website. Awesome collection of wedding photographs. Efforts can be seen through your photographs.


----------

